# Red Wendtii, my first, almost last crypt



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I bought this one because I had seen really cool samples of it and I thought it would add well to my fairly bare tank. When I got it I seperated the 5 section in the gravel substrate and let them be. Well Bud, my male BN would let them alone and kept uprooting them. I thought they were toast until I decided to put them into my planter. Now they have survived even though bud still likes to rasp on them because of the algae. Only 4 survived but it better than none.

My first lesson was definately one of patience with crypts, otherwise I wouldn't have them.

The first shows my R. Wendtii after placing it in my planter, the second is the latest growth. Lucky crypt to say the least.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Kewl planter, and makes a nice bridge for Bud to play under.


----------

